# Personalized Christmas Ornaments



## KyMama

You can see the available vinyl colors on my website or facebook page.

Personalized Glitter Ornaments - $8.00. Available glitter colors are green, pink, red, purple, blue and silver. Your choice of vinyl color and font style. 

Floating Sports Ornaments - $8.00. Your choice of sport and vinyl colors. If you would like a sport or activity that isn't shown just let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Floating Pet Ornament - $8.00. Your choice of vinyl color for the pet's silhouette and name. If you have a different kind of pet that you want an ornament for just let me know.


----------



## KyMama

Why are they called "floating" ornaments? Because the graphic "floats" in the middle of the ornament.

Floating Ornament - Paw Print


Glitter Ornament for teachers
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlueRose

Can you make something up for a babys first Christmas?


----------



## KyMama

I have this one, the name and year are applied to the outside and the baby's first Christmas and footprints are floating inside. Your choice of vinyl colors for the inside and out.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KyMama

Floating Ornament - Split Letter
$8.00 with your choice of vinyl color and with or without snow
2 1/2" glass



Also available with last name split letter and the couple's name.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlueRose

Thank you I will show this to Ms Connie


----------



## KyMama

Not personalized, but still handmade ornaments.

Birch Round - Animals
$5.00/set of 4 (plus s&h if needed)
These ornaments are natural birch that vary in size from 1 7/8" to 2 3/4" and are painted with a bear, deer, duck and fish.


Winter Wonderland (2Â½" glass)
$8.00 (plus s&h if needed)
Miniature, snow covered pine tree surrounded by glistening snow.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jaime918

KyMama said:


> Not personalized, but still handmade ornaments.
> 
> Birch Round - Animals
> $5.00/set of 4 (plus s&h if needed)
> These ornaments are natural birch that vary in size from 1 7/8" to 2 3/4" and are painted with a bear, deer, duck and fish.
> 
> 
> Winter Wonderland (2Â½" glass)
> $8.00 (plus s&h if needed)
> Miniature, snow covered pine tree surrounded by glistening snow.
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I love the birch rounds. What is average shipping to Indiana? Thank you.


----------



## KyMama

Jaime918 said:


> I love the birch rounds. What is average shipping to Indiana? Thank you.


I only ship priority mail so it looks like it would be $5.50 or less. If you order them then I will let you know the exact shipping charges based on your zip code. Thank you.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jaime918

Great! What forms of payment to you take?


----------



## KyMama

Paypal. If you pm your address(for shipping) and email address than I can send you an invoice through Paypal. 

Also, because of the size of the box I'll be using for shipping you could order a couple more ornaments without raising the shipping charges. Just wanted to let you know in case you had your eye on something else. 

Thank you


----------



## Pony

Any chance you have goat images?


----------



## KyMama

Pony said:


> Any chance you have goat images?


I can find a goat silhouette. I don't know a lot about goats so you'll have to help me figure out exactly what you are wanting. You can private message me if you'd like. 

Thank you.


----------



## KyMama

Here's a chart of the vinyl colors so that no one has to go to my site or facebook.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jaime918

I apologize for the delay. I don't use PayPal. Could you possibly do money order or discreet cash through the mail?


----------



## KyMama

Jaime918 said:


> I apologize for the delay. I don't use PayPal. Could you possibly do money order or discreet cash through the mail?


I'll private message you.


----------



## KyMama

Another ornament that is not personalized, but homemade.
Feathers from an Angel (2Â½" glass) - $8.00 plus s&h
Each ornament has the poem and a white "angel" feather inside. 



Not personalized or a Christmas ornament, but I didn't want to clutter of the board with another thread.

Days Until Christmas Sign - $18.00 plus s&h
Have fun counting down the days until Santa comes with this chalkboard countdown sign! This sign is painted wood with vinyl graphics and lettering, and the inside of Santa's buckle is a small chalkboard so every day you can count down the days until Christmas. There's even a small groove on the top of the sign to hold your chalk. Measures approx. 9Â¼" wide by 12" tall.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jaime918

How much extra shipping for the feathers of an angel. 
That would be perfect for my hubby who recently lost his mother to cancer.


----------



## KyMama

Jaime918 said:


> How much extra shipping for the feathers of an angel.
> That would be perfect for my hubby who recently lost his mother to cancer.


Nothing. I can fit up to four ornaments in the box I quoted you shipping on.


----------



## Jaime918

I would love to add that also please.


----------



## farmmaid

I would be interested in a goat and sheep ornaments also.


----------



## KyMama

More silhouettes for the floating pet ornaments. You can choose the animal color and their name color from the chart in post #14.



http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jaime918

Received my package yesterday. Thank you so much. They are fantastic. My hubby really enjoyed the "feathers of an angel"
I definatly plan on future orders. 
Your boxes are cute.


----------



## KyMama

I'm so happy that you like them. Feel free to place as many orders as you'd like. Lol. Thank you.


----------



## KyMama

Nativity Silhouette ornament with or without sand, 2Â½" glass. $8.00 plus s&h

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Folks, I ordered some ornaments from KyMama and just received them today. They are GREAT!
Both my wife and I are very pleased and I'm sure we will be ordering more - if not this year - keeping it in mind for next year.


----------



## farmmaid

You have a PM.............


----------



## RideBarefoot

Just got my ornaments- wow, are you a fast shipper! They are gorgeous, beautifully packaged and pictures do not do them justice. Thank you!


----------



## farmmaid

I received my package yesterday, very nice and nicely packaged...........


----------

